# Monteverdi recordings / DVDs



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Though I have listened to or purchased random recordings of pre-Monteverdi music, he is the first (chronologically) in my collection of multiple-works-by-one-composer, so I thought I'd start with him.

I'd say I'm pretty happy with these:

1. William Christie's DVD version of *L'Orfeo*
2. Rinaldo Alessandri & Concerto Italiano - * L'Orfeo *on CD & *Complete Madrigals *(plus The Consort of Musicke version of Set 5)

I also have a CD version of the *"Tancredi e Clorinda"* music, which is okay, but I'm not motivated to look for another.

What I'm not satisfied with is any DVD version of *"Poppea"* or *"Ulysses"* I've seen. The earlier Daniele de Niese version is my current favorite of "Poppea" on DVD.

Any recommendations on either CD or DVD versions of these? Any other essential Monteverdi music?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

"other essential Monteverdi music" would have to include the Vespers. I have two recordings - Robert King (Hyperion) and Andrew Parrott (Virgin). I prefer the King but Parrott's fine too.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't want to hijack this dormant thread, but you did mention that the first Danielle de Niese Poppea DVD is your preferred one thus far. Have you watched the second DdN DVD? I ask because I was considering purchasing it but have read some mixed reviews elsewhere. Would like to know what you and others in this forum think about this Christie version.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Is there a Monteverdi L'Orfeo DVD that does not include a counter tenor?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Is there a Monteverdi L'Orfeo DVD that does not include a counter tenor?


I knew it had to be you. :angel:


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

The DVD of the Vespers by Gardiner is a must


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> The DVD of the Vespers by Gardiner is a must


Are you sure? I've seen it once but I rather listen to it.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Nereffid said:


> "other essential Monteverdi music" would have to include the Vespers. I have two recordings - Robert King (Hyperion) and Andrew Parrott (Virgin). I prefer the King but Parrott's fine too.


Last week I ordered Andrew Parrott Vespers. You are the second or third person I found speaking about Robert King recording and I am interested in it. What do you think about Robert King compared with other versions? Would you say is among the best?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Remember devotees, it's Mr. Monteverdi birthday today.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2017)

Are there any recordings of instrumental extracts of his works? Did he even write any purely instrumental music?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Recently purchased a copy of *Canzonette a tre voci *performed by *Armoniosincanto. *
This is his earliest extant secular music. Listened to this disc around a dozen times in a three to four week period. Definitely makes it into my permanent collection.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vesteralen said:


> Recently purchased a copy of *Canzonette a tre voci *performed by *Armoniosincanto. *
> This is his earliest extant secular music. Listened to this disc around a dozen times in a three to four week period. Definitely makes it into my permanent collection.


Great to see your taste hasn't changed in 4 years since you posted your O.P.


----------



## NovAntiqua (6 mo ago)

Claudio Monteverdi: il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda (complete) by Ensemble Alraune


----------

